# My Halloween themed nusic for download



## pdcollins6092 (Aug 8, 2009)

Here is some of the Halloween themed music that I have in my collection for everyone to download. Anyhow, here is the link.

http://www.4shared.com/dir/Fv60LN24/Halloween_Themed_Songs.html


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Yeah, got some great songs there


----------



## operatingnurse (Aug 22, 2009)

Once again, thanks for these. My Halloween tunes folder is overflowing.


----------



## RRguy (Jul 14, 2007)

Some awesome tunes. Thanks, pd.


----------



## 2010ScareTime! (Jun 1, 2010)

Awesome. Loved it! my theme this year is Demented Circus. I'm making a life size Jack in the box for it And ill use one of these songs when It cranks! Thanks a lot. Happy haunting.


----------

